# Okuma Integrity Fly Reel



## cbrash

I have an Okuma Integrity I 10/11 weight fly fishing reel for sale. I bought it and it was not the size that I wanted. Packaging is gone but it is new and has never been used. It is already loaded with 300 yards of fresh Dacron backing. Asking $50 cash only. Can meet in Pensacola, Milton, or Pace.


----------



## REDFISH101

I'm interested is it still for sale.:thumbup:


----------



## cbrash

Yes it is still for sale!


----------



## REDFISH101

PM sent.


----------



## cbrash

Sold!


----------

